# Vendor Banners



## Andre (3/9/15)

Compliments to however designed the new banners. 

They do not flash or run/scroll around, so are not distracting. But still stunning enough to almost compel you to click on them.

When I first saw the Electrostix banner I had to click on it, which led me to new juices I needed more info on.

Now I see the Vaporize banner appear at the bottom and what a stunning picture. I just want to stare at it all day and have to resist clicking on it.

Great advertising @vaporize.co.za and @Tyler

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vaporize.co.za (3/9/15)

LOL .. thanks so much @Andre ..funny thing is I did that banner myself .. and I dont have an artistic hair on my body..i'm also terrible at using graphics software I find it completely un-intuitive .. but I guess if you have an idea and a persistent nature anything is possible

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## MunG (3/9/15)

Ms.paint bwhahaha

But, i agree 

Good Job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (3/9/15)

Actually I mostly used Paint.Net .. it's free and there are some nice plugins available for it..


----------



## kev mac (3/9/15)

Andre said:


> Compliments to however designed the new banners.
> 
> They do not flash or run/scroll around, so are not distracting. But still stunning enough to almost compel you to click on them.
> 
> ...


Right you are,a beautiful example of advertising


----------



## Tyler (4/9/15)

Andre said:


> Compliments to however designed the new banners.
> 
> They do not flash or run/scroll around, so are not distracting. But still stunning enough to almost compel you to click on them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Andre

You are truly one of the pillar's of this forum, supporting it from the start so I really appreciate the comment.

We will be changing it however to accommodate a 10% coupon off all products through ECIGSSA.

But it will still look "nice"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (4/9/15)

Where are these banners people are talking about. I haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## Tyler (4/9/15)

zadiac said:


> Where are these banners people are talking about. I haven't seen anything yet.



You might have adblock enabled, so the banner ads would be hidden on your browser.


----------



## zadiac (4/9/15)

Ah, yes. Thanks. Disabled for this site only. Very nice! I like it.


----------



## Alex (4/9/15)

The banner does look good, the colours look great


----------

